# Does Intuition = Spiritual Discernment?



## loolalooh (Feb 27, 2011)

When believers follow their intuition or "gut" are they essentially following a spiritual discernment?  When nonbelievers go with their "gut", what are they following?  I came across a few interesting answers as I googled online.  Share your thoughts/Scripture.

Answer #1: _"Ive always looked at this as sort of a gray area.*There are many instances where are intuition is corrupt, as we ourselves are corrupt**.But there have been instances where the Holy Spirit has led me through my gut instinct.* It is important to ask yourself " is God involved in this" and if you find the answer is yes. Jump right in."_

Answer #2: _"You aren't gonna see gut instinct and intuition listed as a sin anywhere in the bible. *But we as Christians shouldn't look in to ourselves for answers or decisions, but look to our Lord Jesus. His decisions will always be pure no matter what*, as ours always have the possibility to be affected by sin."_

Also, I'm currently reading this article: http://nehemiahministries.com/intuit.htm


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 1, 2011)

No! That is like comparing a brief tickle from a feather to a punch to the chest (and just as shocking at times). When something is from His Guide, you will know without a doubt. This discernment increases as self decreases. Look at what Jesus and the Apostles went through to get that assurance and set the example. Have you ever cast away the adversary and his minions in Yeshua's authority along with asking Him to set aside your own thoughts prior to prayer or reading Scripture to get a pure reading from Him?

Not a great answer, I know, but I better go to bed. I sorry.


----------



## freecurl (Mar 1, 2011)

I find this extremely fascinating and interesting. Through recent experiences I have come to ask God several times, is this you or me? There is a part of me that does not want to be fooled by my own gut, so I don't listen to my "inner voice". Am I losing moments in time/experiences that God wanted me to heed? Sometimes I follow this "strong inward impression" and then I am racked with guilt for heeding it, wondering, was that the right thing to do? 
It boggles my mind when people so matter of factly stated that, "God told me this". If this "intuition" is truly of God, and/or this is truly the "gift of discernment", I'd like to know. 
It's interesting that just last night, I was reading 1 John.

1 John 1:20 But ye have have an unction from the Holy One, and ye know all things.
1 John 4:1 Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world.

I pray that these scriptures are pertinent to this discussion. If not, I believe God will lead you to the right understanding.

I will waiting for other responses as well.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 3, 2011)

I think they are slightly different and somewhat similar, but not the same. Intuition is a perception of truth or a quick insight without really going through a reasoning process. Discernment is more like a judgement or understanding. With Spiritual Discernment, you must have wisdom and knowledge of the Spirit in order to judge and/or understand.


----------



## Sharpened (Mar 4, 2011)

http://watchman2009.blogspot.com/20...howComment=1298269025796#c3492492394104603333

 Hearing the voice of the Lord is something that must be learned & cultivated over time. The difference between His "still small voice" & "our own imagination, internal dialog or wishful thinking" is the still small voice of God doesn't sound like "us". When we "internalize or go off into our imagination", etc. what we hear in our mind sounds like "OUR voice".

Also, these things in our mind are LOUD compared to God's voice. When God speaks, His voice is very quiet. I guess that is why He calls it a "still small voice"...LOL!!!! When God speaks by His still small voice...it doesn't sound like us. To me, His still small voice is like a VERY quiet trumpet...& the interesting thing is...I can FEEL His voice when He speaks. to me, it actually has a "feel" to it.

But, like I said...it takes time to cultivate & develop learning to hear Him. The biggest part of it is learning to "quiet oneself"...our mind is VERY noisy!!! WE have to train our mind to "be still". ;-)

*Psalm 46:10* "Be still, and know that I am God..."


_Maybe this is another topic altogether...?_


----------



## crwnandglory (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a complicated question for me, since childhood I have asked myself how I could decipher between the two.  One would think that intuition is based on emotions and can cause "knee jerk reactions."  I believe this can be the case for many people, however in my experience from childhood until now I have had this sense of "knowing."   When I was younger I just thought I had great intuition but I would always shake it off because I thought I was being emotional.   Often times the intuition wasn't a good feeling or a good thought and experiencing it would make me almost sick with anxiety and I didn't believe that God would give me such negative discernment.  The truth is I've had that gut feeling before going to a party that ended in gun fire, before good friends got pregnant, before witnessing something terrible, etc...  Over the years I have kicked myself for not listening because that feeling has always been more than a feeling...its been the truth.


----------



## Renewed1 (Mar 11, 2011)

crwnandglory said:


> This is a complicated question for me, since childhood I have asked myself how I could decipher between the two.  One would think that intuition is based on emotions and can cause "knee jerk reactions."  I believe this can be the case for many people, however in my experience from childhood until now I have had this sense of "knowing."   When I was younger I just thought I had great intuition but I would always shake it off because I thought I was being emotional.   *Often times the intuition wasn't a good feeling or a good thought and experiencing it would make me almost sick with anxiety and I didn't believe that God would give me such negative discernment*.  The truth is I've had that gut feeling before going to a party that ended in gun fire, before good friends got pregnant, before witnessing something terrible, etc...  Over the years I have kicked myself for not listening because that feeling has always been more than a feeling...its been the truth.



I can relate to your whole post. As for the bold, I usually know when something bad is about to happen to someone or witness something bad. I would be so shaken up with anxiety that I have to pray and ask God to calm me, inform me, etc. I hate those feelings. 

Lately, I've been sensing when horrible weather is going to hit (tornadoes, earthquakes, etc). I mean, I've been walking around in fear for almost 2 years now and I noticed the weather has increased in it's fierceness. 

But on the flip side, lately I feel the hand of God (in a good way) I sensing him blessing his people, opening doors, making the impossible possible, I feel sinners turning to Christ and walking as true people of God, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Laela (Apr 12, 2011)

OP, I'll share my understanding of the difference between the two. Intuition is what we naturally get from God (our man spirit), and I believe we all have this ability, because we are all His Creation and I believe God speaks to all of us. So even the unsaved benefit from intuition. God is _absolute_. His Word is Truth, which is of the Spirit. Discernment comes directly from Truth, which brings understanding that goes beyond intuition or feelings, and is unfiltered. Being consciously aware of God's presence in our lives and being open to His Spirit (through Jesus), puts us in direct contact with God. So we can be guided by His Spirit and not our own man spirit. 

_freecurl_:  When a believer says "God told me so and so.." , it is up to us to test the Spirit, true. But note that we all have our spiritual gifts of the Spirit, and there are those who have the gift of prophecy -- (it's always to edify, comfort or encourage other believers. )

In Romans 12:6 Paul writes, _“If a man’s gift is prophesying, let him use it in proportion to his faith”_

For example, when little Samuel was being groomed, he clearly heard God's voice. Someone with this Gift is the vessel God is using to speak to us. The Bible is full of examples of prophets hearing directly from God...

Another way we hear God's voice is simply through the reading of His Word. This comes from asking Him (a prayer) for guidance before we open the book. Without fail, we tend to turn to just the perfect Book, page, Scripture...line and precept!  Even if it's something I don't want to 'hear', it's always a timely Word. For example, I'd ask God for guidance to Scripture and 'hope' to get a Psalm or something 'palatable' in my own eyes, yet He'd lead me to Deut 28 on obedience.   That's not necessarily a bad thing. It could serve as a reminder or spur me to share the Scripture with others. Our thoughts and ways are not His.


----------



## aribell (Nov 11, 2012)

Bumping.


----------



## aribell (Nov 11, 2012)

I have both followed my strong feeling and been wrong, and ignored my strong feeling and been wrong.  Something I've been considering is the fact that God calls us to have understanding.  He doesn't leave us in the dark; so following a feeling without really knowing why might help us to stay out of imminent danger, but I think we need a bit more assurance for bigger decisions.  Maybe our feelings are a good starting point for prayer and further discernment.


----------



## loolalooh (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol nicola.kirwan.  Thanks for bumping this.  I had forgotten that I asked this question.  Since then I've been practicing being more obedient to the Spirit (though, not without faltering a few times), and I do feel that they are different but can be connected.  These ladies touch upon that difference (especially the bolded) ... but Poohbear and Laela, in particular, hit it on the money (imo) ...



Sharpened said:


> No! That is like comparing a brief tickle from a feather to a punch to the chest (and just as shocking at times). When something is from His Guide, you will know without a doubt. *This discernment increases as self decreases.* Look at what Jesus and the Apostles went through to get that assurance and set the example. Have you ever cast away the adversary and his minions in Yeshua's authority along with asking Him to set aside your own thoughts prior to prayer or reading Scripture to get a pure reading from Him?
> 
> Not a great answer, I know, but I better go to bed. I sorry.





Poohbear said:


> I think they are slightly different and somewhat similar, but not the same. *Intuition is a perception of truth or a quick insight without really going through a reasoning process. Discernment is more like a judgement or understanding. With Spiritual Discernment, you must have wisdom and knowledge of the Spirit in order to judge and/or understand.*





Laela said:


> OP, I'll share my understanding of the difference between the two. *Intuition is what we naturally get from God (our man spirit), and I believe we all have this ability, because we are all His Creation and I believe God speaks to all of us. So even the unsaved benefit from intuition. *God is _absolute_. His Word is Truth, which is of the Spirit. *Discernment comes directly from Truth, which brings understanding that goes beyond intuition or feelings, and is unfiltered. Being consciously aware of God's presence in our lives and being open to His Spirit (through Jesus), puts us in direct contact with God. So we can be guided by His Spirit and not our own man spirit. *
> 
> _freecurl_:  When a believer says "God told me so and so.." , it is up to us to test the Spirit, true. But note that we all have our spiritual gifts of the Spirit, and there are those who have the gift of prophecy -- (it's always to edify, comfort or encourage other believers. )
> 
> ...



Now, the bolded instance you mention below has happened to me a couple of times.  It wasn't really a "feeling" but more of a "nudging", if that makes sense.  And there was an understanding of "why" but not a full understanding.  In each case, I could tell it was the Spirit; I knew it wasn't of me.  The most recent case was last week when I kept on getting these thoughts of a car running a red light and subsequent nudges to be cautious.  Needless to say, after that, a car did run a red light but fortunately did not hit me because I was extra cautious.  

I agree about the "assurance for bigger decisions".  For that, prayer and discernment are very key.  




nicola.kirwan said:


> I have both followed my strong feeling and been wrong, and ignored my strong feeling and been wrong.  Something I've been considering is the fact that God calls us to have understanding.  He doesn't leave us in the dark; *so following a feeling without really knowing why might help us to stay out of imminent danger*, but I think we need a bit more assurance for bigger decisions.  Maybe our feelings are a good starting point for prayer and further discernment.


----------

